# What to feed my 6 yr old V



## Clilick (Apr 11, 2017)

My V is 6 years old he seems to have a upset stomach what food would anyone recommend I feel so bad for him I know how I feel when things in there don't go right. He is gluten free and grain free at least we thought cause he gets bumps on him he is over weight really has no place to run cause his owner sort of dumped him. We need help 😕 I want to get him on the right track and in shape I've grown to love him and want a happy healthy dog!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes its something as small as adding some probiotics to his food.
But other times it a lot of trial and error with food, until you stumble on the right one.
I would have the vet check his anal glands, and do a stool sample.
You want to rule out worms, giardia, and coccidiosis.

Welcome to the forum .


----------

